# 12 v socket?



## Tspadger (Apr 28, 2009)

Anyone seen one of these? I assume it is a 12v socket but the pin holes are equal size and are not parallel ..... as you can see! Size is about 1 1/2 inch across. 
It is a 1989 Talbot Express Swift Capri .... I'd love to plug something into it but have never seen a suitable plug.
Thanks
Tim


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Most caravan accessory shops stock them.

Might be better to replace the whole socket with a more common type though. They are only a few quid.

Be very careful to get the polarity right if you do replace the socket. It is very expensive if you get it wrong - then plug in the telly!! 8O    

Dave


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> Most caravan accessory shops stock them.
> 
> Might be better to replace the whole socket with a more common type though. They are only a few quid.
> 
> ...


especially if you think your telly might be faulty and so plug another one in.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I think that I might have one of those plugs in the Garage. I will have a look tomorrow. You can have it for free if I can find it.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Socket*

Went out with the ark!

But you can get modern looking ones


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I have two plugs of that type which you are welcome to have. If you let me have your address I can post them on. If you subscribe then you could send me a private message with your details.


----------



## Tspadger (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks.
I am away for 3 weeks today, (not in m/h!) but may get back to you when I return.


----------



## PlanetGen (Feb 12, 2009)

The plug is the same as one of my Generators types. PM with your address I will have one sent up to you for free. 
Plug is the same with about 2 foot of cable with 2 croc's on the end.
If you let me know today then I can dispatch one for you to be there tomorrow.
Simon


----------

